# BRP 2014/15 winter series at NORCAR !!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well with the help of the Gate crew We will be having a 2014/15 BRP car winter series :thumbsup:

All races at this time will be oval !! Will have to see if We can still run the simple road courses also.

Doors open at 9:00 racing starts at 3:00 there will be 3o min practice sessions for 1/18th and 1/10th.
Here are the dates
Sept 20
Oct 11 this will also be the awards day for the summer series participants.
Nov 8
Dec 6
Jan 10
Feb 7
Mar 14 awards for winter series

So 7 races and were going to do 2 drops.
Not a great number of races like We have had in the past so this will allow all to hopefully make all these events.

Same classes as We ran during the summer along with same rules.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Also with the short schedule I was thinking of adding a new class.

All same rules as we have been running as far as battery, motor only change would be 45 tooth spurs and wedge bodies with 1/18th wings


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry to say I will have to miss the Sept. 20 race. My daughter is getting married that day. I tried but could not convince her to change the date of the wedding. pretty sure i will make the Oct. 11 race.
Mark Heitger


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Also with the short schedule I was thinking of adding a new class.
> 
> All same rules as we have been running as far as battery, motor only change would be 45 tooth spurs and wedge bodies with 1/18th wings


Bud, I like the 44t and wedge bodies and wings. Good idea! Should help the participation too. Are we doing hand out motors and batteries to make everything more equal for everybody? Because I'm in for sure if you do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Also with the short schedule I was thinking of adding a new class.
> 
> All same rules as we have been running as far as battery, motor only change would be 45 tooth spurs and wedge bodies with 1/18th wings


I like the new class idea! I need to get a new wedge body and gear!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

all4fun said:


> Bud, I like the 44t and wedge bodies and wings. Good idea! Should help the participation too. Are we doing hand out motors and batteries to make everything more equal for everybody? Because I'm in for sure if you do. :thumbsup:



No hand out motors or batt's sorry :drunk:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Bud, please check your PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> Bud, I like the 45t and wedge bodies and wings. Good idea! Should help the participation too. Are we doing hand out motors and batteries to make everything more equal for everybody? Because I'm in for sure if you do. :thumbsup:


I like how you're thinking


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I don't think we need hand out anything. I have found with a little help from knowledgeable people can make you faster. Just ask the questions and speed will be at hand.


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Will there be a BRP class at the Sept. 6 club race? Are club races for NORCAR members only?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mark - NORCAR races Are for everyone! You don't need to be a member, however if you do become a member you will receive a discount and other bennifits (see NORCARRACING.com for all the details). All NORCAR races are road races, BRP are welcome to race. You need 3 BRP's to make a class. The NORCAR races do not count toward the BRP series points, but I believe NORCAR keeps points and at one time they had a plaque that had the name of the series winners hanging in the wall.


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

So, are there any other BRP racers that are planning to race on the 6th of September?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BudBartos said:


> Also with the short schedule I was thinking of adding a new class.
> 
> All same rules as we have been running as far as battery, motor only change would be 45 tooth spurs and wedge bodies with 1/18th wings


Thinking of also including the B mod body :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What does the 1/18 wing look like?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Donald Deutsch said:


> What does the 1/18 wing look like?


It's a vacuformed wing little bigger than COT wing.

Note spur gear in this class will be 45 tooth not 44 my typo.


----------



## arslots (Jul 30, 2012)

*brp racing on the 6th*



Mark5 said:


> So, are there any other BRP racers that are planning to race on the 6th of September?


Yes there will Pete Fusco and Ron Aricchi hope to see lots of brp cars


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I am thinking about coming out to try road again. Probably a bad idea, but I will try again.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

all4fun said:


> Bud, please check your PM. :thumbsup:


Dave check your mail LOL


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Dave check your mail LOL


Thanks, Bud


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone need B- Mod bodies? I have to hand make them


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Will the B-Mod body run in the stock or the new wedge body class?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey Bud do i get wedge bodies {2] from u or gate these days?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Will the B-Mod body run in the stock or the new wedge body class?


In wedge class !!!

K5 don't think gate has any but I do. I don't have the 1/18th wing have to wait till I do a body order.


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wayne, please check your PM


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will not be at the first winter series race  So if You need stuff and the Gate does not have get a hold of Me.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mark5 said:


> Wayne, please check your PM


Replied!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

4 days until the first race of the new series. I am looking for a count of who plans on being there. I am working until 1:00pm and will be there about 2:00pm. ready to race at 3:00. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

donald deutsch said:


> 4 days until the first race of the new series. I am looking for a count of who plans on being there. I am working until 1:00pm and will be there about 2:00pm. Ready to race at 3:00. :thumbsup:


1....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will run the new "wedge" class!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> 4 days until the first race of the new series. I am looking for a count of who plans on being there. I am working until 1:00pm and will be there about 2:00pm. ready to race at 3:00. :thumbsup:


Hopefully I can attend.....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Wayne, pm waiting for you.
Don


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Bud......you have a PM.

Dave


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> I will run the new "wedge" class!


Really wish I was running with you guy's....I too would want to run the new wedge class. Really miss the BRP racing, a lot.......and the fun people too!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> Wayne, pm waiting for you.
> Don


Shoot it over again, I don't see anything.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Sorry Wayne, must not have gone the first time I sent it.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:We are racing tomarrow an I hope I a not racing alone.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> :wave:We are racing tomarrow an I hope I a not racing alone.


I would take the TQ and win...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:thumbsup:The turnout was terrible, so I took your advice and TQed and won the A main. Thanks Wayne again for a nice day at the races.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> :thumbsup:The turnout was terrible, so I took your advice and TQed and won the A main. Thanks Wayne again for a nice day at the races.:thumbsup:


What do you mean terrible? There was 3! 

You were fast


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> :thumbsup:The turnout was terrible, so I took your advice and TQed and won the A main. Thanks Wayne again for a nice day at the races.:thumbsup:


Good Job Don!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry to hear the turnout was that bad :drunk:

Next race is Oct 11 it is the summer series awards race also. If the turnout does not increase there may be no more racing at the gate
!!! So come on out and do it 

Also on a side note the weather was VERY nice don't know if this helped make for a low turnout. I think it did !!! Came up with the new class as a second class it was to just be 45 tooth spur wedge or B mod body and I heard there was a newly made car running? Not legal if it is made of parts not available from ME BRP DO not run it !!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So, I hope we see some of our great racers at the next race! Help support BRP, NORCAR, and our hobby!!!! 

Next race is October 11th! It will be the awards night for the Summer Series... I will bring some cake for all to enjoy!!!

Hope to see LOTS of racers!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Have Patric cut the chassises so we can try something different. I am sure a few of us would like to try a new concept. :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

im a motor batts and a wedge body away...... thanks for all jumpng to help out putting somthing together


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 - the track has all you need! Motors, LiPo's and bodies.... The next race is Oct. 11th. The doors open at 9am.... be at the track!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> K-5 - the track has all you need! Motors, LiPo's and bodies.... The next race is Oct. 11th. The doors open at 9am.... be at the track!


Racing starts at 3:00 so if you want You have lot's of time to test and tune.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 check PM :thumbsup: 

Awards are ready for the oct 11th race. Better be there :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ONE WEEK !!!! Be there


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I sure hope we get a better turnout for this the second race of this series.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I sure hope we get a better turnout for this the second race of this series.


Could it get worse...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

No it was a real shame. If it weren't for you there wouldn't have been a race. Thanks.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> No it was a real shame. If it weren't for you there wouldn't have been a race. Thanks.


Thank you for coming out


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

As far as I know, I will be there this week.
Don


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tang will you be there with "your" chassis?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Will there be any for sale soon? :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Sat. is rsce day, who is coming?:wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Me!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will !!!! see all of you about 1:00 
Bring a vehicle with lot's of room since awards will be given out for the summer series :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Remember we will have cake!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

High guys im putting a track downstairs and a few of us are going to join in on the brp races/series.
where can I find the complete rules for the brp cars.
body
motor
esc
I will be getting in touch with you Bud im looking at probably 10 cars right now and a parts wall
thanks Rodney.
https://www.facebook.com/ICEMAN381M...set=0&total_comments=72&notif_t=share_comment


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Our BRP rules are simple:
ESC = any 1/18th set at 0 timing. The Hobbywing 25A is less than $20, and the one most of us use - http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html
Motor = BRP 3100 brushless motor ($15.00) each
Body = BRP stock car type body - the T-Bud is the popular one these days.
Tires = BRP blue fronts and rears
Enjoy the BRP racing!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who came out and raced today! It was nice to see so many cars running!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes it was more fun than the first race of the series. I just hope the field will increase as we proceed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Was a good night of racing!! Cake was great too.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So who is interested in some road racing? NORCAR has a club race scheduled for Saturday the 18th... It would be nice to see BRP cars running on a road course again! Remember when the BRP series was both road and oval!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:thumbsup:Mike when are you going to start posting the points for the Winter series?:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated:
https://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home/2014-2015-indoor-series-points

Enjoy


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We lost a BRP racer and friend... RIP Sam.... your lifesaver paint scheme will be missed at the track.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Sam was a good friend from the first time I met him back in the day. He will be missed. Him and his wife were always fun to around and always put a simile on your face!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:Race Three is fast aproaching. Who is planning on coming. I for one can't make it as my wife said I have to attend my car club dinner, O well there is always Dec.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I should be there....


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

I will be there. What time does the racing begin?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Door open at 9 racing at 3


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be there !!!! Looking for a big turnout


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

How many showed up and who won what? Sorry I couldn't make it, but will be there in Dec.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

There were 7 of us in 3100 class. Stu was the winner of the main, close battle between Stu, Bud, and Mike. Either Mike or Stu qualified on the top.I qualified 4th, but finished 6th. in the main. Was fun!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks to Wayne and the crew at The Gate, and Bud for providing a great night of fun! You BRP racers from the past, dust off the gear and come out to the races. The more racers there are, the more fun we all will have!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*It was great to see some new racers in the BRP mix! Welcome Mike! *

It was a small _bull ring_ oval, with plenty of good close racing! My hats off to Stu, he was able to stay out of trouble, and bring home the victory!:tongue:

*Remember BRP racing will only survive if the racers support it!* If you haven't been out to the track, come on down! The next race is Saturday *December 6th*! Doors open at 9am, racing starts at 3pm. 

Everything you need is at the track - motors, LiPo's, tires, bodies, expert advice from *Tang* and the BRP creator *Bud Bartos*! Just pull your car into the BRP garage for all your set-up questions!

Keep BRP racing going! *No other class offers sooooooo much fun for little $$$!*

Have a son or daughter? Bring them along... the rookie class is growing again, with several new young guns!

I hope to see lots of racers December 6th!!!

BTW - if you would like to purchase LiPo's - below is the link...

http://www.buddyrc.com/glacier-20c-800mah-2s.html

:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site... enjoy


----------



## ovaler (Aug 31, 2006)

Me and a buddy want to get 4 BRP'S for him and I to run both classes and 2 more for our boys they are both 12
Do you have 4 rtr minus radio's or 6 kits
OR
Does anyone have nice used ones for sale
e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Our local track sells a RTR BRP for $200. I believe they have two in stock.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

There are 9 of us getting brp cars I know 6-7 of us will be up to race


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

What bodies are you guys running on the brp
got a pic


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We are running the T-Bud body.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

There are some of us that also run the Cot body with a spoiler that is less than 1/4 in high. :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

some pics


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Indoor Champs this weekend.... Come on out to the Strongsville Holiday Inn to see some racing action!...... Then get ready for BRP Oval Racing - Dec 6th at NORCAR!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Same back to you Mike, and all the other BRP/RC
racers out there!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like the Hobbywing ESC is on sale for less than $20... a good time to pick up and extra one - just in case!

http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html

See you all December 6th!!!! More oval action!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Is it too early for a head count? I'll be there Sat.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I should be there.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Emma and I are in!


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

I will be there as well.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

What time does racing start?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> What time does racing start?


3pm!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

sg1 said:


> 3pm!!!


Thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

We had 9 racers this evening. There were also about 25 or more other oval racers there. A good time was had by all. Next race is Jan 10. Everybody have a merry Cristmas and a happy New Years eve. :wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

It was a good night of racing. Had trouble with my car, but still had a good evening. Thanks to Wayne, Steve and the crew of the Gate for making this possible. Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas, and Happy new Year.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great to see everyone! Congrats to Geoff for the A-Main win!!! Track sure had a ton of grip thanks to all the 1/10th scale racers! 

to all the BRP racers - have a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year! See you all in January!!!

I hope Santa brings you lots of BRP goodies!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Bud, you have a pm


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Bud
You have a pm
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my website.... Enjoy


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I have, thanks for the update. :wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Hope everyone has a safe and joyous Christmas...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all my BRP racing buddies! Can't wait to open a new can of Whoopass in 2015!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Same back to you Mike. Someday I will be fast too.....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyboby from your Jewish Santa.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Same to you Santa!! LOL


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I hope Santa has dropped off lots of cool R/C stuff for everyone!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

As a quick programming note - Doors will open at 10am (not 9am) for this coming race - Jan 10th.....

I hope to see lots of racers with some new R/C "christmas" gear!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Anyone racing BRP this Sat??

I will be there.....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Why always on race weekends???? 


Issued by The National Weather Service
Cleveland, OH
Thu, Jan 8, 3:00 pm EST
... WIND CHILL ADVISORY NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM EST SATURDAY... ... LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM EST SATURDAY...
* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS... 4 TO 8 INCHES.
* TIMING... SNOW WILL DEVELOP OVERNIGHT AND CONTINUE INTO SATURDAY.
* WIND CHILL... WIND CHILL VALUES 10 TO 20 BELOW.
* IMPACTS... FROST BITE AND HYPOTHERMIA ARE POSSIBLE IF PRECAUTIONS ARE NOT TAKEN.
* WINDS... SOUTHWEST 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH.
* IMPACTS... FROST BITE AND HYPOTHERMIA ARE POSSIBLE IF PRECAUTIONS ARE NOT TAKEN. VISIBILITY WILL BE REDUCED AND UNTREATED SURFACES WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED AND SLIPPERY. BLOWING SNOW MAY CAUSE PREVIOUSLY CLEARED ROADS TO BE COVERED AGAIN IN SNOW.
PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
IF YOU WILL BE OUTDOORS USE COMMON SENSE AND DRESS WARMLY... MAKING SURE THAT ALL EXPOSED SKIN IS COVERED. IF POSSIBLE... AVOID PROLONGED EXPOSURE TO THE COLD TO PREVENT FROSTBITE AND HYPOTHERMIA. STAY TUNED TO WEATHER RADIO FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.
IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I will be there trying some new ideas. Have not been able to reach anybody at Niftech yet, might have to change tire traction compounds.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Bud, you have a pm.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I will be there trying some new ideas. Have not been able to reach anybody at Niftech yet, might have to change tire traction compounds.



Are you going to try a 11 or 12 tooth pinion :wave::tongue:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Are you going to try a 11 or 12 tooth pinion :wave::tongue:


Hope he doesn't change anything, he is fast as he is....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be there !!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

No cheating, just some changes in the rearend of the car. Trying to lower the center of gravity. But an 11 tooth might be fun again, but no not this week.:tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Weather permitting, see you all tomorrow.....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Bud I found some com drops for you. See you Sat.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Had fun tonight, just to bad the turnout was so low. Qualified second and finished third in the A main. One of my best runs in a while. Hope to see more racers in February.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

If one of you guys buy all my buds stuff you get a new bottle of Niftech LOL

Doug k.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Doug that come from You?
Yep sad turnout :wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Had fun last night, but I echo the "small turnout" sentiment. We need to fix this or the series will be no more. Any Ideas???


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Small turnout, but lots of fun. Thanks to everyone who came out to race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hello BRP Racers! Then next race is scheduled for Saturday Feb 7th.... If you haven't had an opportunity to come out this year, mark you calendar now! If you like BRP Oval racing, please come out to support the series...It will be difficult to schedule more oval days if the turn out doesn't increase!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Hello BRP Racers! Then next race is scheduled for Saturday Feb 7th.... If you haven't had an opportunity to come out this year, mark you calendar now! If you like BRP Oval racing, please come out to support the series...It will be difficult to schedule more oval days if the turn out doesn't increase!


Come with ideas as to how we can increase participation in these fun events.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> Come with ideas as to how we can increase participation in these fun events.


I'm too old to come up with new ideas..lol..

But as Micro said "It will be difficult to schedule more oval days if the turn out doesn't increase!"

Just to put some numbers on the table, we need approx. 18 1st entries to cover operating costs during the winter (depending on amount of time heat is on). If we get 11 total entries it's a loss for us. 

I'm open to suggestions/ideas


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Micro_Racer said:


> Hello BRP Racers! Then next race is scheduled for Saturday Feb 7th.... If you haven't had an opportunity to come out this year, mark you calendar now! If you like BRP Oval racing, please come out to support the series...It will be difficult to schedule more oval days if the turn out doesn't increase!


Unfortunately, I will not be be able to race on Feb 7. I have a wedding to go
to.
Mark Heitger


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'd like to start racing again....anyone have a used battery and spec motor?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BobS311 said:


> I'd like to start racing again....anyone have a used battery and spec motor?


Sure Do!


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

PM me with contact info.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

BobS311 said:


> I'd like to start racing again....anyone have a used battery and spec motor?


I am sure we could set you up. Most of us have enough equipment to run backup/second cars.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Who took my Niftech out of my Buds stuff I had for sale?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:beatdeadhorse:It is 3 1/2 weeks until the next race. I would like to see a head count for the race. This should give us a heads up to whether this type of racing will continue. Lets try and round up as many racers as possible. I dont want to start a new hobby at this time in my life.':wave:


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

DougK said:


> Who took my Niftech out of my Buds stuff I had for sale?


I sold it. Dawn will pay you next race


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> :beatdeadhorse:It is 3 1/2 weeks until the next race. I would like to see a head count for the race. This should give us a heads up to whether this type of racing will continue. Lets try and round up as many racers as possible. I dont want to start a new hobby at this time in my life.':wave:


I agree. I should be there.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks Don, anybody else?


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Tire compound for home use*

Hey guys we are just getting going at my house and about 5-7 of us should make it feb 7. I go to the oral surgeon this Thursday so if im feeling ok I will be there.
NEXT QUESTION WHAT IS A GOOD TRACTION COMPOUND TO USE IN YOUR HOUSE.
We tried niftech and the whole house smelled 
Thanks Rodney 
GIT R DONE. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10205358567904077&type=1&l=f625e6ced2


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Some of us are using Niftech, but the house sauce seems to be sxt. Available at the Gate.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The only compound I have used is Niftech and SXT.... both are "odorless"

That's a nice looking track!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey mike, please update the points. Thanks.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> The only compound I have used is Niftech and SXT.... both are "odorless"
> 
> That's a nice looking track!


The Niftech we got has a strong wintergreen smell, SXT doesn't have any oder does it

Thanks and after I get my healed up from the oral surgeon tmw I will start having a few guys come over


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thats odd that your Niftech smells like wintergreen??? Was it a new bottle from Niftech?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thank you:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

your welcome


----------



## Sutman9872 (Aug 21, 2011)

Micro_Racer said:


> Thats odd that your Niftech smells like wintergreen??? Was it a new bottle from Niftech?


yes they are brand new bottles....they are not to strong but the smell carried upstairs for parents to smell it..


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I think the question on the Niftech is where was it obtained ?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Bud you have a pm.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Only had 8 racers today, but there were about 12 10th scale racers making an enjoyable race day. Remember next months race is the final race of this series. The awards will be handed out at the end of race day. See you all then.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

A good time was had by all. Thanks to Wayne and the Gate crew, Bud for the BRP car, and for all the racers that showed up to partake in the fun.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great day of racing! It was nice to see a few "old" racers back at the track! Looks like a few more BRP cars will return!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Great day of racing! It was nice to see a few "old" racers back at the track! Looks like a few more BRP cars will return!!!



Lets hope so.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Only one more race in the series!!! Will Don D. be fast enough to be crowned champion!?!? 

Will Bob be as fast in brushless as he was in brushed?

Will Bud be fast again

Come on out March 14th and find out!


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just to be sure, I know the spur is 45, but what is the pinion size? Thx, Bob


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

10. tooth


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BobS311 said:


> Just to be sure, I know the spur is 45, but what is the pinion size? Thx, Bob


10/48 is the gearing for the stock class...:thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Happy Valentines day to all the wives/significant others that put up with an RC racing partner!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:Micheal would you please update the race results. It will give me some idea of where I will end up. It is my understanding that Bud's points don't count.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points updated


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Last winter series race March 14 !!! Also awards :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:thumbsup:I know I will be there, wouldn't miss it.:wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I hope to be there too!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I helped with the oval track build last night.... all I can say is get ready to run on what maybe the biggest oval track in BRP history!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:thumbsup:The way things have been going this could be the last BRP series. Come prove me wrong by showing up for this last race of the season. See you Sat.:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Final day of the BRP indoor series!!! Come on out for some racing and awards!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks racers again for waiting for me to find a car to run in main today. It was a great race day until the car would not stear at the check in.:wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

It was a great night of racing. Congratulations to Don Deutsch on the series championship win!! Great job Don.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well the 2014 - 2015 Winter Series has finished! Below are the winners :thumbsup:


*Rookei Class:*
1. Kaden Konecsni
2. Katelyn Schuttenberg
3. Travis Gerber

*3100Kv Stock Class*
1. Don Deutsch
2. Don Pflueger
3. Mark Heitger

Congrats to Don Deutsch - he spent the time to work on his chassis, and the speed followed!

NORCAR will continue to run oval races this summer. They are currently working on a schedule, and Bud should be able to build the summer series event calendar soon.

I hope a few more racers join us this summer :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

No matter what happens to our race schedual, it is important that NORCAR continues the Novice races. Without them there would be no place for new racers to come from.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Hope all of you folks are doing well. I just got home from High Voltage indoor karting track that just opened up in Medina........what a rush that was. Check it out karts are crazy fast and fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

As we look into the future of BRP racing, I ask you.... the racers..... what would you do to help out attendance?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If it would help I can come up with at least three trophies for the first three places in a Summer series.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good Job Don on your championship winning season :thumbsup:
Thanks to all that were able to come out and support.
Will have update on summer racing soon.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thans Bud, can't wait to put new race dates on my todo calender


----------



## lawton70 (Nov 28, 2010)

hi, I have a question maybe you guys can help with. We race the BRP sc18v2m pancars in Saint John, NB in a roadcourse format. Club Race video
What caught my eye in your thread is the recent questions about traction compound. We used to use Niftech and it seemed to be the best for the BRP foam for grip. Where have racers in your area been buying it?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool video! Niftech is a local company for us here in the Cleveland Ohio area, oddly enough we are having issues getting the tire compound to! We have been using SXT, and has been working well on our track.


----------



## lawton70 (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks Micro Racer!
Good to hear from you.
We have also switched to SXT 3.0 because Niftech is so hard to get.

Congrats to you guys on finishing another BRP series.
There is no other car out there that has this much fun and reliability at the price!


----------

